# Bean Tortilla Wraps



## WorzelGummidge (Jan 5, 2009)

This a very versatile dish, but no matter what you do to it it's very high in protein and very tasty!


_Serves two well behaved diabetics or one naughty one_

*Ingredients*

1 can of kidney/pinto beans, or 1 cup of dried beans

One small onion

2 large tortilla wraps

4 tablespoons of sweet chilli sauce 

Mayo

Lettuce 

*Method*

If using dried beans, you must soak them overnight in cold water. For a "quick soak" boil for about five minutes then cover, remove from heat and leave to soak in the boiling water for as long as possible but at least an hour.

1. If using a can of beans, drain about half of the water away and put the rest in a saucepan. Add a few tablespoons of water if using dried beans. Add 2 tablespoons of sweet chilli sauce. Mash the beans with a fork/potato masher and cook gently until nearly all of the water has gone and the beans are hot.

2. While the beans are cooking, sautee the onions in a skillet with a little bit of water until soft. Once cooked, mix them in with the beans.

3. Spread a tablespoon of mayo and a tablespoon of sweet chilli sauce on a tortilla. Add the lettuce and then generous spoonfuls of the mashed beans and onions, wrap up and serve with a salsa dip.


*Variations*

If you like you can use salsa instead of chilli sauce, but personally I'm not a salsa fan. 

I don't eat dairy products but if you like you could add sour cream or grated cheese on top.

Experimenting with veggies to add is a good idea - red peppers work really well.



Use different types of beans to see what you like. I think kidney beans give it a really "meaty" feel and make it a satisfying, filling meal but pretty much any beans will work.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 6, 2009)

Sounds tasty and for a nuaghty veggie diabetic like me in a carniverous household I get to eat the lot!


----------



## WorzelGummidge (Jan 6, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Sounds tasty and for a nuaghty veggie diabetic like me in a carniverous household I get to eat the lot!



Ahh that's the best thing about living with omnis, an excuse to eat up all the good veggie food! I had two wraps last night but there's enough bean-mixture left over for me to have one tonight. I'm drooling at the thought, mmm.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 13, 2009)

i got myself a couple of low carb veggie cook books and already hubby has hi jacked them and is trying to add meat where there is none...


----------

